# 1st aquarium for toddler: Aquastyle or Ebi?



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

As a child my family always had an aquarium in the house. The first thing I bought when I moved out on my own was an aquarium. I got tired of moving tanks and haven't kept any in almost a decade. 

Now I have a toddler with a pet betta for whom I would like to set up a planted freshwater nano tank within the next couple of months. 

So... if you could have 1 of these 2 setups for the same cost, which would you choose and why?

1. Complete Fluval Ebi setup

2. Eheim Aquastyle 9 with Fluval Ebi substrate

Is the Eheim filter, light and tank so much better than the Fluval nano filter, CS light, and tank, that you would give up the extra items that comes with the Ebi kit?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Just MHO, but I think either tank is too small for a betta. I know they can "survive" but your better off getting a less expensive, but larger 5 gallon tank for the Betta to live and play. They love to swim against water flow and ride up and down in bubble streams. Just my opinion.

I don't recall but do those tanks have tops over the water? I ask because the labyrinth they use to breath can be harmed if the air temperature s substantially different from the water they are in.

My betta is in a 16 gallon. A bit of overkill but he loves it. In general rule is for every inch of fish, a gallon of water is healthy.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Both of those tanks are 8-9 gallons, and do come with lids and would be great for a betta with some tanks mates. I'm just wondering which would be preferable if given the choice. Just updated the original post because I forgot to mention it would be an Aquastyle 9.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

also in addition to hollyhawks advice an open top tank is not recommended for toddlers as the love to play in water, drop things in water, fun for baby not for fish.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Both models have lids, and the tank will at counter height with a stool for up close viewing with mom and dad present for the time being. The fish will be left happily unmolested by curious hands.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with the ehiem aquastyle 9 . Your Betta will be fine in it.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh great information, the Ebi I saw was really small. I had a look and both tanks and they both look great so I can understand the debate.



squirrel said:


> Both of those tanks are 8-9 gallons, and do come with lids and would be great for a betta with some tanks mates. I'm just wondering which would be preferable if given the choice. Just updated the original post because I forgot to mention it would be an Aquastyle 9.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually own both aquastyle and ebi tanks. The aquastyle has a better LED light, but it doesn't work without the filter. So if you ever wanted to use just the light you basically can't. The ebi filter IMO is slightly better. It's smaller and less awkward and has a spray bar and adjustable outlet. I could never figure out how to adjust the flow on the aquastyle filter. I have the aquastyle 4 and my betta hid under the filter a lot, but this was a smaller tank so the flow is going to be dispersed differently than in a 9.

The clips for the Aquastyle lid are also easily lost compared to the Ebi. 

The background should be removed for the ebi though. Mine lasted almost 2 years before it started to loosen.

I think both kits have good and bad. I did use everything that came with the Ebi and that was nice and convenient.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some great advice given by a few members here.I will add my own thoughts(EBI), the Ebi filter has been noted(other owners experience) to be noisy but i didn't go through that at all.Found it to be on the quiet side and you can adjust the amount of media you put in it.Easy to clean and put back together,and the flow adjustment up top is handy come gentle fish(Betta,other suitable longer finned tank mates). The background can be taken off, or re glued on again as with time will become lose.Its just styrofoam that's painted over.

Sorry to add this on here, i do have one up for sale in the classifieds if you wanna have a look.It's only seen a years use and in great condition.PM if you have any questions, and good luck on your choice for your little ones first tank.

Luke


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to share some thoughts on these 2 setups. It sounds like the Eheim light is a little better, and the Fluval filter is a little better. The Eheim lid looks more elegantly designed but won't as easily accommodate an extra electrical cord for a heater. The Ebi also comes with lots of extras that I suspect we would use. The Eheim looks a little nicer but the Ebi seems to be the better value. I have also heard that Hagen's customer service is better than Eheim's. I think I'm leaning toward the Ebi. 

What heater would you recommend? 

Should I pick up a second bag of Fluval substrate or cap it with sand or something? Our betta is dark so maybe a light or even white sand? 

Would you add some Seachem Purigen and/or Matrix to the filter?

PS. Luke, your price is great but I really need a light! Thanks for mentioning it though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Purigen would be good. Lasts longer and rechargeable with bleach-water bath.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Now I'm thinking that since my bioload won't be all that high, the Eheim filter should be more than adequate. And the Eheim light is quite a lot better so perhaps that's the better route. Except the lid not fitting securely with a heater cord concerns me. Would the lid still be safely attached to the tank but just slightly tilted?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I lost all the clips on mine so the lid just sits on top of the tank. I needed to make room for a HOB filter so it overhangs the tank about and inch. It still works.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

as a parent whos 4 year old has 2 tanks  her tank downstairs is a 30 gallon hex. its on a ikea butcherblock coffee table and she can reach and feed the fish properly and helps. her other tank is a fluval spec 5.5 gallon, it sits out of reach on our mantle. i actually like this tank and have a betta in it with some neons and white cloud minnows. its super quite and the light it comes with can grow anything, mine is planted. it can sustain more than enough bioload for my usual bad practice of over stocking. super easy to maintain and has a lid and i added a slim heater to the filter area. i have always found the fluval stuff to be great from my experiences. just my 2 cents.


----------

